
Show HN: Test how mobile-friendly your site is. (New tool from Google) - amitmerchant
https://testmysite.thinkwithgoogle.com/intl/en-in
======
LordWinstanley
I've used this tool before and, while it gives some useful pointers, I
wouldn't get too hung up on the results.

One classic example is that it marks your site down if you don't minify your
JS and CSS. On my sites, the CSS [and much of the JS] is hand-written and
contains only what I need to style my pages. It's only a couple of hundred
lines and just over 10k. Still it gets marked down because it's not minified.

If, on the other hand, I installed some bloated library like Bootstrap, I'd be
given extra brownie points for it being minified, in spite of it being several
times as big and containing huge amounts of 'stuff' that is not even used.

Also, anyone who's ever added Google Custom Search Engine to a site and had to
customise it will bristle slightly at being educated in optimal web design by
a company which uses several hundred lines of CSS to style a solitary text
input box and 'Submit' button!

